# Ibook G3 pb écran noir



## celinette999 (20 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté il y a peu un Ibook G3 d'occase pour ma fille qui se met à l'informatique. Bref, à l'achat l'ordi était vide. Nous avons installé notamment le SE Tiger et un pack office pour mac. 
Tout a parfaitement fonctionné (depuis fin décembre donc) jusqu'à hier soir... 
Après avoir allumé le mac comme d'hab, l'écran s'est mis à vaciller avec des lignes. Ma fille a éteint l'ordi, elle l'a rallumé et plus rien n'apparaît à l'écran. On entend bien le système qui démarre normalement, etc, mais l'écran reste noir de chez noir. 
Il y a une minute, espérant un miracle, j'ai retenté un démarrage. Youpi l'écran s'est activé comme il le faisait normalement.  Mais au bout de quelques minutes, la connexion avec la souris était inactive et les vacillements ont recommencé, puis retour au noir. :hein:

Est-ce qu'il y a une solution autre que de dépenser une fortune en réparations ou de carrément racheter un ordi ?  
J'ai une connexion pour un écran externe. J'ai essayé de brancher mon écran ACER (que j'utilise pour mon PC Windows - bon j'imagine que les écrans sont compatibles avec Mac quand même ? ) mais l'écran ne détecte pas de connexion à un ordi quand je le branche sur le mac. 

J'espère que qqn connaît la solution s'il y a... d'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2007)

bonjour
Ce que tu indiques peut etre mineur ou un truc plus costaud
( possibles gros soucis , carte m&#232;re , ecran etc)

J'esp&#232;re qu'avec ce Mac on t'a fourni le jeu complet de CD
En ce cas il y a Apple Test Hardware
Qui testera le matosse
Essaye de voir ce qu'il d&#233;tecte.


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Avril 2007)

Plusieurs possibilités:
- l'ibook fait partie d'une série ayant eu des problèmes de carte graphique, anciennement pris en charge par apple: affiche brouillé, lignes.... dans ce cas rien ne fonctionne. 

- l'ibook est atteint du "syndrome de la charnière": comme la charbnière plastique est mal faite (merci apple !) elle cisaille des fils et empêche le retro-éclairage de l'écran. Dans ce cas, l'ibbok branché sur un autre ecran (via l'adaptateur VGA) doit fonctionner normalement.

Apparemment, si rien ne s'affiche sur ecran externe, c'est un pb de carte mère anciennement pris en compte, ton numero de serie doit etre compris entre UV117XXXXXX à UV342XXXXXX 

voir ici pour plus de details:
http://www.memoirevive.ch/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1136627499&archive=&start_from=&ucat=3&

contacte apple si tu es concernée, mais je crains fort qu'ils pensent qu'un G3 est trop vieux... (alors que le mien me donnait satisfaction jusqu'à son pb de charnière... remplaçant macbook shipped  )


----------



## celinette999 (21 Avril 2007)

Merci &#224; vous deux pour vos r&#233;ponses rapides. 

Le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de l'ordi est effectivement dans la tranche que tu mentionnes. Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification sur le site concernant les cartes m&#232;res et N&#176; de s&#233;rie, il s'av&#232;re que jusqu'en 2005, Apple prenait en charge le remplacement des cartes m&#232;res pour ces s&#233;ries. 

Je n'ai plus qu'&#224; contacter le magasin qui me l'a vendu d'occase il y a 4 mois. A lire cette histoire de s&#233;ries d&#233;fectueuses, je ne trouve pas tr&#232;s honn&#234;te de vendre ces portables et je comprends d'autant mieux la dur&#233;e super courte de la garantie (7 jours !!!). 

Merci pour le tuyau en tous cas.


----------



## pacis (22 Avril 2007)

Je rajouterais qu'il y a eu extension de l'extension ( jusqu'à fin 2006 ). Tente vraiment d'appeler et de contacter un CMAA ( centre de maintenance agréé Apple ), et d'avoir un CS code.

Sinon, démarre-t-il correctement en le tenant ainsi ? :


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2007)

Ce programme de r&#233;paration se limite maintenant aux machines qui ont moins de 3 ans.


----------

